

A problem for hackers - blackswan
http://dkbmdev.com/dkbm/v/2008/12/26/a-problem-for-hackers-4240/

======
pedalpete
I think the author is missing a few big pieces. 1) why do we need 1.5 tons to
move 85kg? we often move significantly more than 85kg and need to be able to
adjust to the highest not lowest denominator, and the extra weight is in
comforts, safety, etc.

2) a dreadful word 'compromise' when used in planning. Compromises should
happen in implementation, when things need to be replaced or removed to meet
engineering issues or deadlines. Why would you compromise when you are in the
envisioning stage.

3) private/public transport - why not keep private transport but improve the
efficiencies and footprint and improve public transport. Check out
skytran.net. A great vision for public transport.

